# Networking with Coders



## devry123 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello my fellow coders! I just wanted to talk with coders who teach online as well as code regularly. I code full time in the day, remote during the evenings and/or weekends as well as teach. I wanted to hear of different experiences from others of how well they balance everything out as well as their challenges. I also wanted to know especially if anyone is in the Georgia area.


----------



## msbrowning (Dec 10, 2008)

I am in Georgia.......


----------



## scronkhite (Dec 11, 2008)

*Remote Coder*

I would be interested to know which company you work for in your remote coding role.  I would love to get in to this but I am not having much luck finding a comany.


----------



## devry123 (Dec 11, 2008)

I work for Outcomes, Inc. It is a really good company to work for. I know there are some threads where people express their opinions of the company. I have the best clinical advocate in the world. I love the training involved as well.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Dec 11, 2008)

I am in IL...
I work full time as a remote claims auditor and also perform medical necessity reviews. I also on the side do some consulting work and perform e/m audits of physician groups.

On top of that I have a 2 year old daughter that also keeps my days filled. I manage to do it all by prioritizing and often what I set out to do during the day ends up being completed in the evenings.


----------



## devry123 (Dec 11, 2008)

Kelly, I've seen you posting remote job ads for other coders. I think that is a very wonderful thing to do for those searching.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Dec 11, 2008)

Devry,
Thank you.... That is nice of you to say.


----------



## devry123 (Dec 11, 2008)

You're welcome, Kelly.


----------



## devry123 (Dec 11, 2008)

I just wanted to say that it was real rough for me to start off my career. I remember getting real good interviews and then being blown off because of not having experience. I've learned to never give up no matter the odds. I got involved in local chapter meetings, volunteering at different facilities, and the number one uno---NETWORKING!!! I was practically carried up the ladder when I got certified and then finished my associate's degree program. I love coding and teaching it to other people. So, henceforth, that is when doors started flying open. I will take the RHIT exam in a few months. I am considering taking the NAMA certification workshop coming up. I really would love to maybe work for Medicare in with the RAC program. I love auditing! That's practically what I think every coder does anyway.


----------



## thrower4899 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello devry123
help me with an remote for home job please help where do i send my resume


----------



## okiesawyers (Dec 11, 2008)

Please see Kelly's weekly job postings.  She posts every Tuesday.



william4899 said:


> hello devry123
> help me with an remote for home job please help where do i send my resume


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Dec 11, 2008)

*William*

Look under the job postings. There are multiple positions posted for remote coding.
It is up to each of us to do a little bit of searching on our own of these opportunities.


----------



## myadav (Dec 23, 2008)

*radical excision v/s deep*

hello,
Can we code radical excision codes for a lesion that is benign as well?

MYadav,CPC


----------



## dtoftee (Dec 23, 2008)

I am a CPC-A from central Georgia, I have had my certification for over a year and can't seem to encourage anyone to hire me due to no experience in coding. I have worked am working in the medical field just not as a coder and I sure would appreciate any help from my peers in getting started in coding. I am also working on my HIT degree. If anyone knows of someone who is willing to give me a chance please let me know.


----------



## mad_one80 (Jan 22, 2009)

myadav said:


> hello,
> Can we code radical excision codes for a lesion that is benign as well?
> 
> MYadav,CPC




YES...but make sure you linke the dx correctly...the 116xx w/ the malignant dx and the 114xx with the benign dx codes.


----------

